
Brogrammer scraped and sold 40,000 Tinder pics of ‘hoes’ online - ckurose
https://thenextweb.com/apps/2017/05/01/tinder-photo-dataset-40000-scraped-pics/#.tnw_cMVkCqJv
======
gus_massa
The HN is wrong, he didn't sold the images, the images were available for
free.

I think it was a creepy stupid illegal [1] idea, but I think he was not
motivated by money.

[1] He scraped the images from the site, that is probably illegal. And then he
distributed them with a CC0 license that is also illegal if you don't have the
copyright of the images.

Recent HN discussion of the TC report:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14228128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14228128)
(65 points, 1 day ago, 77 comments)

